# Beautiful Birman



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone in the Corvallis, OR area who would be interested in a gorgeous Birman boy?

Big Beautiful Birman Cat--Free to a good Home


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

yer killin' me


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG! He is gorgeous. I hope he finds a good home fast.


----------

